# Any interest in a Joe outing on April 12-13



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

went back over this post and made a prelim count, figured 15-16. While I love steak, I am not about to let freepop buy all the steaks! 
It would be nice to have an after fish picnic sat afternoon, maybe we can all just bring some foods and make it a borgesmord! 
These are the folks who originally intended to attend one day or another:

Spanky,Tony C. ,Paul L, Catfishouge,k kirkens,Mitch, bvanzalen,gunrod,kingfisher,freepop and wife, mich buckmaster,shoeman,salmonslayer, Garret, No Threat.

I hope I didn't miss anyone, please chime in if I did!


----------



## catfishhoge (Mar 16, 2001)

Sounds good Spanky, is there a place you have in mind? Do they have space at Shamrock? Might want to specify a time also! Wouldn't want to be late for a borgesmord! 

Rick


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

we might as well meet at the cabin. since it is located near the park lot and the ramp. I'll try to put the radio on 68 too! I will also bring my FRS radio, you guys pick a channel! You all pick a time to call it an end to the fishing also, I can come in anytime! 
If the water isn't raging, like it is today, we can all tie up along the bank and eat at the cabin, and then go back out if we want to.
I think the weather will be nicer than the past two weeks, but if anyone wants to bring a few logs for the fire, I can bring some kindling wood!


----------



## catfish JR (Jun 10, 2002)

I will also be their on sat.Ill be with catfishoge.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

OK the raft has been filled for sat, but sun is still open! will probably fish till noon or 1 on sunday.
Jr. glad you are gonna be there to watch over big cat!


----------



## TROUT TRACKER (May 21, 2002)

Hey guys to let you know i will be there fishing with catfishhoge and catfish jr. looking forward to meeting all of you.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Spanky & All, we're still in. The steaks will be from the deer that we got this year, so I don't mind furnishing enough for everyone and Scarletfever will make a crab dip and another dish. We will come down Friday night, I'll try for the cabin at Shamrock.


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

As Spanky said I'll be there and the girlfriend too on saturday. We'll be bringing some Zick's Salami and crackers and cheese and something else tbd. This is gonna be grrrrrrrrrrreeaatttt!

ben


----------



## catfish JR (Jun 10, 2002)

Im going to bring a smoked wild boar ham or some elk burger.catfishoge said might bring some smoked fish.Also cheese and crackers.Cant wait Be nice to meet you salmon read youre posts all the time and we are both from the same town but never met you.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Those ideas are sounding real good, I will also be bringong some smoked salmon, I will also get some paper plates and napkins and plastic utensils to use. Looks like the temps are going to warm up later in the week too. 
Freepop, thats a real nice offer, I will also offer to take you and scarletfever out on sunday. I have a large boat with heat and cover(privacy for ladies necessity needs) and you'll both feel right at home. I also will have all the necassary tackle and bait for the two of you. I am taking salmonslayer and his gal on sat!
If we get into a bind for rides, I could take one other person both days, but it sounds like there will be lots of other captains looking for guests too. 
Those that are looking for crew members may want to give a shout out to let folks know!


Stay tuned!


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

I'm in for Saturday. I can bring my boat or if someone has room for me I can join them. I have good spawn, grill, grillables, rods etc... and will do the all day thing.

Larry bring the line and I will bring $$$$.


----------



## Mitch (Jan 10, 2003)

I am planning on an all day Saturday trip. I will be driving from the GR area early Sat. morning. If anyone would like to carpool or has an open spot on their rig give me a shout.

Thanks, Mitch


----------



## catfishhoge (Mar 16, 2001)

Hey Tim,

I have my son, Larry and myself in my boat. We are hopeing to get on the lake. If conditions are bad we will stay in the river. Four in my rig is crowded but push comes to shove, I wouldn't leave you on the dock!
See you there.

Rick


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Spanky, don't start giving her to many ammenities, she might get used to them  The biggest concerns with her are, is she going to drink all my beer and will she ever quit making me laugh.

I am waiting for Nick to call to see if I got the other cabin.
Oh, and what do these cabins have as far as beds, electricity, heat, stove, fridge, shower? I don't want to over pack (like I always do). Is there also picnic tables for the shore lunch?
I could also use directions to the campground, we'll be coming from 94 to 31.

If there are no openings in boats on Saturday, we'll either pier or bank fish.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Well, we got the cabin for Friday but not Saturday. We'll either stay at a Motel or in the back of the truck.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

the cabins have about 3 ft of baseboard heat, a light in the middle of the ceiling a bunk bed and a double bed, and a wall outlet. Make sure you turn on the heat as soon as you get there. It takes all day to warm them up. There is picnic tables, the showers are at the large cement building along with the bathrooms. After a day in the cabins, you will really enjoy the motel room. I rent them cause I am close to the launch and the action/campfire.
Once you get off 94, follow 31 to berrien springs, turn left in the city 4 corners, and follow it across the river. Look to the left after you cross the river, and as you get into the sweeping right turn, you'll be at the entrance to shamrock park.
Notice to everyone. DO NOT SPEED.
I can't say it enough, this guy is a real pain about speeding.


----------



## catfishhoge (Mar 16, 2001)

Hey Spanky,

What time do you think the picinic will start? We will try to fish the lake if possible. My guess would be somewhere around three or four. That would leave time enough to care for any fish caught in the AM.
What do you think?

Rick


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Rick, I would say thats about right. I am not the cook, so he may want to chime in, but in my opinion, 3-4 sounds about right. 
I know most charters are over around 1 or so. I will probably fish till 1:30-2:30.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Picnic at 3-4 is good for me. We'll be there sometime around 6 pm with a parched mouth


----------



## kkirkens (Jan 6, 2003)

I'm still waiting for the word on my boat at dnr sports..the parts were on backorder, but they said they would be in the 7th. Its now the 9th and still no parts. HOPEFULLY, I can furnish a boat for a few of us to fish out of, but I'll need some help in the tackle and spawn area. Not sure what all I'll need, any info on gear is welcome. I'll let you guys know asap about my boat. I'm gonna give them till this after noon to fix my boat, if the parts aren't in then I'm gonna see if they can pull some parts off another boat so I can fish. You'd think for $28k (which will be paid back over the next 15 years) it would last longer than 1 fishing season. Oh well.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Unfortunately, I have to bow out.

Sorry guys, I'll try to make the next one.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I'm probably out too. I left the boat in Wellston because of broken tail lights and need to fix them to bring it home. 

I may come on Saturday morning on my way up but is a big maybe right now. Sorry.


----------



## kkirkens (Jan 6, 2003)

Well, good news...I pick up my boat tomorrow. So I have open spots in my boat (2-3). Now just need some info on what type of equipment I need or if someone wants to fish with me and knows what he is doing, let me know. So drop me a line if you need a spot on my boat. Its not huge, but it is decent size. Its a 18 foot tracker tundra. Anyways email me at [email protected] if you need a spot. Later all!


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

great news KK.I'm sure you will find some requests in your pm box!

Boy, the weather report sure is lookin nice. 
Shoeman, and gunnrod, we will miss you, but that means with the two of you gone, there will be many more fish for the rest of us!


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

When and where are we meeting for breakfast.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Stein, is the launch at Shamrock Park?


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

There is a launch at Shamrock Park. I do not know where anyone is launching or fishing yet. We can all be briefed over breakfast and save that call for the last minute.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Yes, I had planned on making oatmeal, toast and coffee at the park, but am flexible. Again, Scarletfever and I will be there at 6 pm Friday night so we will meet with those there. I think we need to pick a FRS channel so I'll throw out Channel 8. Unfortunately I just cancelled my cell.
I have a boatload of steaks thawing, a portable gas grill, two burner propane stove, and will be equiped to fish the bank and/or the pier if the boats fill up.

We also have room for one or maybe two people in the cabin on Friday night.

Lookin' forward to meeting you all.

I have a 99 Chevy Silverado cab -n- a half , black, with a black topper on it. It has a strutting turkey cover on the ball.

See ya there.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Hey guys, I will be there and maybe bring the boat. I am yote hunting on Friday all night and then coming on Saturday. I just may slip Friday early/night and hook up with you Freepop. I have a big red F150. I will be there Saturday to meet everyone though and bring some goodies. I might bring the boat, or maybe shore. We have been catching them off shore as well, so if anyone gets stuck on shore I can show you around up river a tad. 

See you all there.


----------



## catfishhoge (Mar 16, 2001)

Trout Tracker, JR and myself will be putting in way down stream and hopefully getting out on the lake. Therefore we will not be meeting for breakfast with the group. We will however be seeing you saturday afternoon! I have the smoker going as I type! See you all there!

Rick


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Rick, what time are you launching? I'm fishing with KKirkens and we do not have a plan yet and if the lake is nice maybe that is an option. MMmm did you say smoker? 

Our plan is to meet up and have a nice hot meal before fishing all day, and come up with a plan. Hopefully Dan can point us in the right direction out there.

Anyone have a spare or used anchor to sell/loan? Where can we pick one up?


----------



## HuRon (May 11, 2002)

I'll be there , too . Gonna take my 4 year old on his first surf fishing trip . Probably be near the south pier . When we get done we'll swing by & meet everyone . 
The weather looks good for it. Winds N to NE at less than 10 mph . Not real crazy about NE winds out there but at least the ice is gone . A buddy of mine got a couple of browns out there last weekend & maybe the coho's will start moving in . 
Spanky , let me get this straight . Everybody's meeting at Shamrock Park for breakfast & making a plan from there ? Then a picnic later ? Sounds good .


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

like I mentioned earlier, I am having breakfast at the sunrise cafe at the top off the hill in berrien springs, before you get to the bridge that crosses the river to shamrock. They have real good food and we ate there both times last year at the outings.
I will be at the resturant between, 5;30 and 6 am. If ben and his friend do not wish to get up that early, I will meet them at the launch around 6;45. I will not be in any big hurry, and if anyone needs to see how we rig up or needs any other help, come look me up!. I'll be the extremely sexy looking fella, with nice bibs on, and in a 21 ft antique starcraft with a white hardtop. It says"genuine Raft" on the side of the cabin! I am looking forward to the weekend in a big way. I think we need to bring the sunscreen.


----------



## catfishhoge (Mar 16, 2001)

We are meeting at the Bentons resturant at around 5:00 5:15. That is at the Pipestone exit off I94. You should be able to see the sign from the expressway. We are launching from the ST Joe municipal launch (I think). It is on radio island between the bridges that separate St Joe from Benton Harbor. If you would like to meet us for breakfast you can head to the lake or up river from there. I am not sure where KKerkins is coming from so you may want to work it out with him. However it would be nice if you could join us for breakfast!

See you there!
Rick

PS, I do have an extra anchor if you need it. It is a smaller one though. Let me know!
And yes I said smoker!


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

I have to get some overtime in on Saturday... and have a trip planned down to the south end of Lake Michigan on Sunday for some coho. Leave a few of those steelies to survive as I have a couple weeks off which starts towards the end of next week!!! 

Good Luck to everyone... we want bunches of pictures of some monster chromers!! 

Finally... some decent weather on the weekend!!


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Ok, I will check in tonight before bedtime. FRS channel 8, marine radio ch 68.I got paper plates( chinette) plastic siverware, and paper towels.I am thawing the smoked fish, and spawn, and Fazers are locked on STUN! 
I wish I could come and join some of the friday bunch, but it isn't gonna happen. See you folks in the morning(sat).


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

I almost forgot, anyone have a small TV that gets ABC for saturdays wings game. I can bring some extra cords, and we can watch the game while we have a freepop picnic!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Spanky, I got two small TVs and I'll throw them in. I don't know if they'll get ABC there, I guess we'll find out. Fiiiiiisssshhhhhh ooooonnnnnn.......! Is ABC channel 41 over there?


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

Dan,

sent ya an email...Yep me and the girlfriend will be at sunrise at 5:30 or soon thereafter. Save some coffee for me! We'll be sticking around for the picnic and wings game. Any plans for an evening trip? If so, I'm snot sure if we can stay that long, but I'll see how much I can twist her arm! he he,...don't tell her I said that! 

I'm looking forward to seeing everyone at the feeding corral!

ben


----------



## bvanzalen (Mar 20, 2002)

My brother and I will be at the Sunrise Cafe by 5:30 or so. 

Is there anything I can bring to the picnic?

I was going to bring the TV but I see Freepop has that covered too! 

How about brewskies?


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

In Kazoo, it's 41, but I'm not sure about at Berrien springs. Thanks for bringing them. 

Ok, I am ready, so does everyone have a ride? If not, you need to post on here soon, so other captains can snag -you-up to go. Otherwise, they may want to bring friends of their own, to keep the boat, and rod holders full! 
I know I am set for both days. Speak up now people, check us out at breakfast too!I will be at the park around 6:45 to launch. I will stop in the parking lot first to make sure everyone that comes to the event is going/doing what and where they want!
I am looking forward to revisiting friends made last year and, making new ones this time!
Look out steelies, here we come!


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

I'll be at the sunrise cafe at 5"30 ish. with bells on. See you all down there.

Tim


----------



## Bdwauk (Aug 2, 2003)

You can count me in too! I will resist the temptation for those crazy small coho in the lake.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Bdwauk said:


> You can count me in too! I will resist the temptation for those crazy small coho in the lake.


Bdwauk, you may want to look at the dates of the posts. This was last year's outing. Keep your eyes peeled though, I'm sure there will be another this year too.


----------

